# Wiring woes RX7320 Rops



## Gearjunkie (Aug 8, 2021)

Hello all, recently purchased a as new 2015 RX7320 open station and yet I have no rear running lights and only drivers side signal works. Fuse is fine.
Ridiculous there’s no wiring diagrams available anywhere for these obvious top secret tractors it makes for a challenge to diagnose 

Are these 1156-1157 bulbs used because I’d sure like to find LED replacements once I figure out how to get these lights working.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Gearjunkie, 

See attached source for a wiring diagram for your tractor. 









Kioti RX6020 RX6620 RX7320 RX7620 Tractor Electrical Wiring Diagram Manual | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Kioti RX6020 RX6620 RX7320 RX7620 Tractor Electrical Wiring Diagram Manual at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Gearjunkie (Aug 8, 2021)

that’s fantastic, only $200 USD for a few photocopies of wiring diagrams, there’s fair then there’s crooks looking to take advantage of others and this guy is a thief. Tnx for the suggestion just the same unless you’re the thief 



sixbales said:


> Howdy Gearjunkie,
> 
> See attached source for a wiring diagram for your tractor.
> 
> ...


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Not sure if this is any help or not but, here is a link to Michigan Iron and Equipment which is a larger Kioti dealer in Michigan......If you go to the parts page they do have parts breakdowns for your tractors........




https://www.michiganironandequip.com/


----------

